# Mythical Creatures List



## Mindfire (Aug 31, 2013)

A free resource. Quite exhaustive and useful.

Mythical Creatures List, Mythical Creatures A-Z


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. here are a couple of other resources along the same lines.

Monstropedia
Fantasy Creatures and Fabulous Beasts


----------

